# Solved: Sony Blu-Ray Wireless Adapter??



## tjronek1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

My dad recently bought a "Wi-fi ready" Sony Blu-Ray Disc/ DVD Player (Mode Number: BDp-S280) and little did we know it really is NOT wi-fi ready. it does not include anything stating what is compatible and if it is proprietary or not. please help? i have searched cisco and sony coorporate sites and have found nothing ''compatible'' with this model. any help would be greatly appreciated.


All cisco adapters have stated minimum requirements including Windows O.s., ?
and on the ONLY sony adapter i see nothing listed under compatible devices for my device.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Think it has to get updates first

Take a look here

http://reviews.walmart.com/1336/15773494/sony-bdp-s280-blu-ray-disc-player-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## tjronek1 (Oct 28, 2008)

how am i suppose to update it without a wireless adapter????


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

What happens when you plug it in and restart the PC.....it works on wi-fi but you need wi-fi first


----------



## tjronek1 (Oct 28, 2008)

not PC, bluray device


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you plugged the USB in the PC and does the PC see the device?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

This device will not give you wi-fi but will work on wi-fi


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

"Wifi ready" means it will work with a supported wireless networking adapter. The only supported adapter is from Sony.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

You can download the update using your computer and burn to cd http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=BDPS280, then place cd in Sony blu-ray player to update. Instructions on Sony site. I have the same player and that is how I update mine. The WiFi adapter is from Sony as DoubleHelix has pointed out. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sony-UWA-...er-for-Sony-WiFi-BD-Products-and-TVs/13968945


----------

